# Ever been mad at amazon critics of an album you like and cheerish, but they bash it?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I personnally dont trust amazon reviewer because they bash classical there haters, no mather what they will listen they will says it's lame or a citron mouillé(in french).

This happen whit La bataille d'amour, i love and cheerish the skill and music of maria ferre and her ensemble...but this album was bash horrendeously...

Another exemple is Cpo Jacques Arcadelt release it's just perfect and some people bash this once again...

Amazon reviewer or you sure you like your music?? hmm perhaps you should stick whit beat laden crap
 but lets not get all angry...darn yes im angry and i take it personnal im so sorry...(lol)


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I didn't even realize they sell music recordings at Amazon...


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

hello dear mister *Brianvds*, never been to south africa , most be rad, ostricht chasing you in a jeeps, elephant, girafe ect...
Have a good day :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Never, all anonyms people with little taste or knowledge whatsoever, trust your own judgement Deprofundis.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> hello dear mister *Brianvds*, never been to south africa , most be rad, ostricht chasing you in a jeeps, elephant, girafe ect...
> Have a good day :tiphat:


I took this photo within a fifteen minute drive from where I live:










I might as well be living in _the_ Amazon; never mind Amazon dot com.

The funny thing is, I have a book published at Amazon, but I'm so poor I can't afford to buy a copy of my own book, let alone CDs. Which is why, over the years, I have completely lost touch with all the stuff Amazon sells; last time I browsed around there they were still selling nothing but books. 

https://www.amazon.com/Ten-Horns-Brian-van-Spuy/dp/1974659003/


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

No, because everyone has different taste. Why would you expect an Amazon reviewer unknown to you to share yours?


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

I did not know Amazon did reviews. 

I know they do have comments that they call reviews from the general populous but I have never read any of them. 

Not sure why anyone would, in any genre. 

Of course, that is just me. :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

It's the "cost of doing business", when reviewing a performance or simply stating a point of view online.

I have enough confidence in my intelligence to not let such criticism bother me.

If I didn't have the confidence that I am always right, I would have left TC a long time ago.

I've posted some reviews on Amazon.

The a-hole factor on Amazon is about 8.7 on the Richter scale, so I tend not to post reviews there anymore.

If it does bother you, then why post in a hostile environment when one doesn't have to?

Simply walk away. Life can be better than that.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

I thought that the point of Amazon customer reviews was to indicate whether or not the item being reviewed works as advertised. If I order a CD and it comes in the condition I expect, plays without problems and is of good sound quality, it's satisfactory to me. I have left performance reviews on Amazon in the past, but avoid doing so now because I feel they are missing the point of customer reviews. 
That said, I have felt similar sentiments to the OP, though usually I'm put off by the snobbery of the reviewer. Here's one case: Otto Klemperer is one of my favorite Bruckner conductors. There is a review of a Klemps/Bruckner box set on Amazon where some random guy goes on a pretentious diatribe about Klemperer's supposed ineptitude at interpreting Bruckner, and of course a cubic boatload of people find it "helpful." This type of thing is plenty of incentive for me to trust my own ears rather than the snarky popularity contest that is Amazon classical music reviews.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Well everyone's a writer these days aren't they? I'm not sure if it's on Amazon or on IMDb, but there are quite a few very long, flowery reviews with links at the bottom to these reviewers' other reviews. I get the impression that these people are really just marketing themselves as reviewers

I'm quite accustomed to people trashing things I like, so I never or rarely read reviews. Especially film reviews prior to going to the cinema.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Gordontrek said:


> I thought that the point of Amazon customer reviews was to indicate whether or not the item being reviewed works as advertised. If I order a CD and it comes in the condition I expect, plays without problems and is of good sound quality, it's satisfactory to me. .


BAM!!!!

I always find it strange when people offer their impressions outside of this.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I like Amazon reviewers. A small bunch of them offer detailed feedback on recordings I'm interested in. Then I always listen to everything. I usually check Amazon UK and SP for reviews and prices.


----------



## OperaChic (Aug 26, 2015)

There is actually a lot of useful information that Amazon reviews COULD offer but usually don't. When considering purchasing an opera recording or a lieder cycle, I'm often curious if the cd will come with a libretto or text and translation included. I'm amazed at how many times I've been burned after making a purchase and finding out there is no text to accompany the music.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I've never bought anything from Amazon. I don't like their employment model. Jeff Bezos needs to be dropped off on a desert island somewhere (one that he doesn't own) with a barrel of salt-fish.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Reviews on Amazon range from well-informed and perceptive to ignorant and frivolous. I've contributed some reviews there (the well-informed and perceptive kind, of course ). The only time I bother about reviews I disagree with is when no one else has effectively countered a really misguided description of a performance I have strong feelings about. Then I swoop in, cape flying in the wind, to save the day. I wanted to be a record reviewer in my teens, but life steered me elsewhere. I'm still waiting for someone from Fanfare to discover me.

That was more than you wanted to know, wasn't it?


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I am sometimes surprised at how much people's views on the same piece of music differ but I don't care if they slate an album I like. They're entitled to their opinion. In any case, I would rather someone wrote a considered, detailed review that explained why they hate it than just writing "Awful". Or even "Great".


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I personally write all of the reviews on Amazon. Mr. Bezos thought reviews would make people think the site was popular and so he hired me to write them. It's fun and the money is good!


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Woodduck said:


> I wanted to be a record reviewer in my teens, but life steered me elsewhere. I'm still waiting for someone from Fanfare to discover me.


Me too. I was desperate to be Lester Bangs when I was a teenager. Well, maybe not the alcoholism and drug-induced psychosis part but writing record reviews and arguing with Lou Reed and getting paid for it sounded pretty cool.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/Donizetti-Lu...70&sr=1-2&keywords=lucia+di+lammermoor+damrau

I would say, read those reviews, they are about a completely other performance. 
Talking about things being serious .


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

<<https://www.amazon.com/Donizetti-Luc...mermoor+damrau ... I would say, read those reviews, they are about a completely other performance. Talking about things being serious.>>

This is a burgeoning problem with Amazon -- linking reviews to the wrong item. It has something to do with the registration numbers on the item for sale, I understand.

I wrote more than 1,000 reviews on Amazon US and UK, some exhaustive, others frivolous. I did it because I felt a need to do so. Sometimes they helped people, sometimes not. I think the same is true for most reviews over there.

One thing I found troublesome, and that happened regularly, was when other reviewers would write what constitutes as counter-reviews to someone's opinion and in effect blast the reviewer without saying much about the product. This happened on hundreds of my reviews, usually if the review wasn't positive. I always assumed it was a family member of the performer writing the counter-review.

However, I think Amazon reviews, so long as they are at least a few paragraphs in duration and say something about the product, are as valid as those I read in most glossy magazines. A review is an opinion, little more. If you read 10 reviews of a product and most like it, chances are you might too. If the reviews are half and half, chances are less so.

After reading reviews and buying, selling and trading music in all media for 45 years, I believe this is true whether the reviews appear on Amazon or in BBC Music Magazine and Gramophone.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Pugg said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Donizetti-Lu...70&sr=1-2&keywords=lucia+di+lammermoor+damrau
> 
> I would say, read those reviews, they are about a completely other performance.
> Talking about things being serious .


If in doubt check reviewers profile on Amazon, it has the correct photo of an item they review. It's especially easy if they're not prolific reviewers. I do so often with book reviews to check that the edition they're reviewing is the same I'm considering.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

larold said:


> <<https://www.amazon.com/Donizetti-Luc...mermoor+damrau ... I would say, read those reviews, they are about a completely other performance. Talking about things being serious.>>
> 
> This is a burgeoning problem with Amazon -- linking reviews to the wrong item. It has something to do with the registration numbers on the item for sale, I understand.
> 
> ...





> ByBrasileiraon June 26, 2014
> Format: DVD|Verified Purchase
> This is a "must have" for Joan Sutherland fans!! Even though she was no longer in in her prime - age 56/57 for this Met Opera performance of Lucia (always her signature roll) in 1982/83 - she was still singing gloriously. This Met Opera performance of hers is noticeably better than her Australian Opera performance on DVD which was recorded 3 years later in 1986 when she was 60 years old.


Now who is not reading very well.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

No............................


----------

